# Tag Heuer WJ1110-0-SQ4820? Help!



## MizzouLegend

I just received a Tag Heuer Carerra Auto. The model number on the back is WJ1110-0-SQ4820. I have been wearing it for about 12 hours & it's not working. I have also tried rotating it like a glass of wine for a few minutes & I can hear the rotor rotating but still no luck. Any suggestions? Do I have a fake?


----------



## cdvma

It should kick right up after only a few shakes. Sounds like you need to take it to an AD for inspection.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

cdvma said:


> It should kick right up after only a few shakes. Sounds like you need to take it to an AD for inspection.


Some require about 5-7 turns before the movement kicks in. A few "shakes" will not sufficiently power the watch. Wind it fully (about 40 turns) and then get back to us.


----------



## blacks

hi was wondering if you can verify that your'e carrera is genuine as i have the chance to buy one with the same model number.


----------



## Split Second

Doxa Dan said:


> Some require about 5-7 turns before the movement kicks in. A few "shakes" will not sufficiently power the watch. Wind it fully (about 40 turns) and then get back to us.


Good advice. Sometimes, just "shaking" is not enough.

mike.


----------



## dmr33

MizzouLegend said:


> I just received a Tag Heuer Carerra Auto. The model number on the back is WJ1110-0-SQ4820. I have been wearing it for about 12 hours & it's not working. I have also tried rotating it like a glass of wine for a few minutes & I can hear the rotor rotating but still no luck. Any suggestions? Do I have a fake?


Sorry guys... if your Carrera shows WJ1110 on the case back its a FAKE. That's the number for a newer Link Quartz with a Black Dial. I've seen these Carrera Fakes. They have steel case back when it should have the see through.... LOTS of fake carreras out there..

David


----------



## nhienlao

Always check for model number first.


----------



## Eeeb

MizzouLegend said:


> I just received a Tag Heuer Carerra Auto. The model number on the back is WJ1110-0-SQ4820. I have been wearing it for about 12 hours & it's not working. I have also tried rotating it like a glass of wine for a few minutes & I can hear the rotor rotating but still no luck. Any suggestions? Do I have a fake?





> Sorry guys... if your Carrera shows WJ1110 on the case back its a FAKE. That's the number for a newer Link Quartz with a Black Dial. I've seen these Carrera Fakes. They have steel case back when it should have the see through.... LOTS of fake carreras out there..


The watch runs for 12 hours then dies... and it is a fake...

We has a poster yesterday who indicated he did not really care if his watch was a fake... He should!

People who make fakes or replicas are CROOKS! Why would anyone who buys a cut rate TAG fake expect crooks to care if their watch keeps working after it is paid for??

By the way, the solution should not be to post every possible purchase and ask the forum if it is a fake. Do some homework. Show some analysis. Then ask for help if you need it.

In other words, we will not do your homework assignment for you ;-)


----------



## greenwoodjeeper

MizzouLegend said:


> I just received a Tag Heuer Carerra Auto. The model number on the back is WJ1110-0-SQ4820. I have been wearing it for about 12 hours & it's not working. I have also tried rotating it like a glass of wine for a few minutes & I can hear the rotor rotating but still no luck. Any suggestions? Do I have a fake?


that model number is a link watch. i purchased a watch off ebay with the same model number that is a fake. where did you get yours? ron


----------



## dtdukok

greenwoodjeeper said:


> that model number is a link watch. i purchased a watch off ebay with the same model number that is a fake. where did you get yours? ron


I don't think you're gonna get a reply buddy. Mizzou only made the one post and that was a year and a half ago. Unless he's being very quiet I would say he's gone.


----------



## eelpie

dmr33 said:


> Sorry guys... if your Carrera shows WJ1110 on the case back its a FAKE. That's the number for a newer Link Quartz with a Black Dial. I've seen these Carrera Fakes. They have steel case back when it should have the see through.... LOTS of fake carreras out there..
> 
> David










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280405442553&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Currently on eBay, but reported via normal channels and to the President's office, so it should be killed before the auction ends . . .


----------



## R1P

eelpie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280405442553&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Currently on eBay, but reported via normal channels and to the President's office, so it should be killed before the auction ends . . .


"SWISS MADE SINCE 1964"...Man, these guys can't even get the story straight.


----------



## delmar1992

hey guys, i had one of these, with that model number... can anybody tell me where i can buy another one for a cheap price? i like it, but 3,200 is a crap-load of money that i don't have. thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

delmar1992 said:


> hey guys, i had one of these, with that model number... can anybody tell me where i can buy another one for a cheap price? i like it, but 3,200 is a crap-load of money that i don't have. thanks


You're looking for a fake? <|

Wrong place to do so.


----------



## Eeeb

delmar1992 said:


> hey guys, i had one of these, with that model number... can anybody tell me where i can buy another one for a cheap price? i like it, but 3,200 is a crap-load of money that i don't have. thanks


Go buy a Seiko. It is real. It will last longer. And you will never be ashamed of it.


----------



## h2xmark

Eeeb said:


> Go buy a Seiko. It is real. It will last longer. And you will never be ashamed of it.


I agree!!!!


----------



## Keaman

Wow, it's funny reading these posts. I just stumbled upon this by typing in the numbers off the back of my watch and searching. I've just recently got into watches and started with a few Omega's and an Aquaracer. I then bought a Carrera off ebay from a private seller for $1800AUD. When it arrived, I opened the box and knew IMMEDIATELY it was a fake!! I just knew, it felt too light and you could just tell by looking at the dial (and I'm certainly not a seasoned collector!). I then looked at the back of the watch and it said "Swiss made since 1964" LOL. Well my heart sank a bit but then I got to the task of getting my money back through Paypal. It took a while, but I got it all back (thank you Paypal!). I had to send the watch back but the seller never collected it, so it got sent back to me! So now I've got a cute little Carrera fake that only cost me $20 in postage (which I'm sure is all it's worth). Had it for a week and it's still ticking away perfectly too, it'll make a good working in the garden watch haha.


----------



## jrd0820

I just bought an Aquaracer waf2110 for $600 from a private seller and am worried sick it might be a fake. Looks like a good one at least in the pics and the guy was okay with posting extra pics I asked for. In any case, what was your paypal procedure to get your money back? I have not paid yet, but want to know how to get my cash back if I discover it's a fake. Thank!



mosfetaus said:


> Wow, it's funny reading these posts. I just stumbled upon this by typing in the numbers off the back of my watch and searching. I've just recently got into watches and started with a few Omega's and an Aquaracer. I then bought a Carrera off ebay from a private seller for $1800AUD. When it arrived, I opened the box and knew IMMEDIATELY it was a fake!! I just knew, it felt too light and you could just tell by looking at the dial (and I'm certainly not a seasoned collector!). I then looked at the back of the watch and it said "Swiss made since 1964" LOL. Well my heart sank a bit but then I got to the task of getting my money back through Paypal. It took a while, but I got it all back (thank you Paypal!). I had to send the watch back but the seller never collected it, so it got sent back to me! So now I've got a cute little Carrera fake that only cost me $20 in postage (which I'm sure is all it's worth). Had it for a week and it's still ticking away perfectly too, it'll make a good working in the garden watch haha.


----------



## redpill

Registered to say hi and thanks for this thread, I caught another one of these on eBay that looked a little sketchy because of the weird model number. A google search brought me right here and confirmed my suspicions. Item (Tagheuer Carrera Tachymetre 26 Jewels Men's Watch - WJ1110-0 SQ4820 | eBay been reported to eBay, and I also contacted the seller, who based on their other listings may not have even realized.

Now that I registered maybe I'll poke around a bit, so hi


----------



## alecfranz

Hi Guys, I realize that the Tag SQ 4820 WJ 1110-0 is a fake but where can I get spares for it. I am looking for a new pallet. IS is totly mechanical movement but has no numbers stamped on the movement. Can anyone help !!


----------



## Richerson

alecfranz said:


> Hi Guys, I realize that the Tag SQ 4820 WJ 1110-0 is a fake but where can I get spares for it. I am looking for a new pallet. IS is totly mechanical movement but has no numbers stamped on the movement. Can anyone help !!


You will not get parts for any fake watch bar fitting (will fit) parts your self, fake watch are designed to be sold once and not really meant to last (or do in most cases)


----------



## alecfranz

Help with spares....Where can I get spares for the fake Tag....need a new pallet......


----------



## Eeeb

alecfranz said:


> Help with spares....Where can I get spares for the fake Tag....need a new pallet......


Forget it. We won't help. Fakes are hated here. Wearing fakes demeans you, seriously.


----------



## alecfranz

Anyone interested I getting rid of their Tag SQ 4820 WJ1110-0. I need one for spares. Please let me know. Hey Moderator, I don't wear them just trying to find some spares to repair one for an old pensioner.


----------



## Tucker3434

This isn't the place to find fake watches or parts for fake watches. Nobody here has them. Check eBay if it's that important to you, but you'll just be overpaying for another piece of junk.


----------



## alecfranz

Thank you tucker...you have been most helpful...but as a qualified watch maker of over 25 years it is disappointing to note that a watch cannot be repaired.


----------



## marlon_r

If you are still interested to buy this same watch I have one which I am selling for US$900.


delmar1992 said:


> hey guys, i had one of these, with that model number... can anybody tell me where i can buy another one for a cheap price? i like it, but 3,200 is a crap-load of money that i don't have. thanks


----------



## KLOONEY81

delmar1992 said:


> hey guys, i had one of these, with that model number... can anybody tell me where i can buy another one for a cheap price? i like it, but 3,200 is a crap-load of money that i don't have. thanks


Well I am several years late to this conversation, but I have one apparently 😔. Oh well glad I know now 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Gerb

dmr33 said:


> Sorry guys... if your Carrera shows WJ1110 on the case back its a FAKE. That's the number for a newer Link Quartz with a Black Dial. I've seen these Carrera Fakes. They have steel case back when it should have the see through.... LOTS of fake carreras out there..
> 
> David


Ummm I don't have a fake and I'm trying to sell it, for how much could it sell?


----------



## Bear1845

Gotta go to other websites for price research. Good luck.









Oops! We ran into some problems.







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tszal85

alecfranz said:


> Hi Guys, I realize that the Tag SQ 4820 WJ 1110-0 is a fake but where can I get spares for it. I am looking for a new pallet. IS is totly mechanical movement but has no numbers stamped on the movement. Can anyone help !!


I have 1


----------

